# a beginner's guide...?



## The Bar Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm looking to improve my cardio and lose about about 10 to 14lbs.

I'm 34, 6ft and around 13st 7lb, I've got one of those bodyfat gizmos and I'm around 24%.

I'm not obese or anything but I do want to look a bit more healthy. I've got a bit of a pot I want to get rid of.

I've got the diet side sorted, no problems there (I'll be combining a sensible eating plan with the "I can make you thin" book by Paul McKenna) but I need to know about the cardio side, especially as I'm a complete beginner.

I don't want to join a gym so I'll be going out running/jogging. To protect my joints as much as possible it'll be on grass.

What I need to know is how to start off. Some people are telling me I should go for a walk for the first week or so (I'm looking at training 3 to 4 times a week), others are saying light jogging will be fine. But some people are also saying to get running. Obviously I need to ensure my distances aren't too taxing to start off with so considering I've never exercised before, what do you guys think?

Although I've not done any real cardio before it's not like I get out of breath just by climbing the stairs or anything. being a pro-wrestling referee is quite demanding as I need to move around the ring a lot during a match (shows take place once or twice a month) so I'm a little bit 'active' but not really what I see as beneficial.

Over to you lot....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I would recommend 45-to 60 minutes of walking ( Swiftly ), prior to your first meal...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Could we see your proposed diet?


----------



## The Bar Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be avoiding the fried stuff where possible - I'm not self disciplined enough to completely cut out all fatty foods but there will be a marked reduction. I've been told a pre-exercise snack of jam on toast or a banana sandwich will help boost my energy for it, and things like brown pasta and other foods which will sustain energy slowly and for longer.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

The Bar Stud said:


> I'll be avoiding the fried stuff where possible - I'm not self disciplined enough to completely cut out all fatty foods but there will be a marked reduction. I've been told a pre-exercise snack of jam on toast or a banana sandwich will help boost my energy for it, and things like brown pasta and other foods which will sustain energy slowly and for longer.


as tall says m8 post up your proposed diet .

sorry to be harsh m8 but if you have no self dicipline then you will be your own worse enemy when dieting ,

dont eat either a bannana sandwich or jam on toast before training. if you are trying to lose bodyfat .

a black coffee will be fine .

stick to rice veg salad oats and jaket tatas for carbs stay away from pasta .

on the other side of things if you prefer fats to carbs as a energy source you may find a atkins style diet easier to follow .

as regaurds cardio if you are just starting out then go with cellars advice and begin by fast walking twice a day i and many other people use this to great effect when dieting . this is a start then you can build up to jogging and eventualy running distance cycling is a good alternative

just my opinion m8

fb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the paul mckenna book should be good mate,my GF`s mum went to one of his seminars and has had nothing but postive results since and i caught something on tv the other day where i heard one of his seminars..sounded really good basic advice...reinforced by all his subliminal shennanigans no doubt!


----------



## The Bar Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheers guys...problem is I'm a really fussy eater which is a pain - I don't like rice, salad or most veg 

Or coffee....

Thing is for about 10 years I've eaten a fairly unhealthy diet (OK not unhealthy as such but burgers, chips, pizza etc) without putting on much weight or fat. In the last decade I've probably put on maybe about a stone?

I'm thinking then I don't really need to cut down that much seeing as I seem to be able to burn it off as I am.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Make sure you have a good pair of sneakers if you are starting up. One thing I see is people starting jogging with crap sneaks. As a rule of thumb, if the sneakers are over a year and well used, they are not good (even 6 mo). Even if they look good they loose shock absorption (about your joint comment above). Do not stretch before hand as this is now not recommended and can increase risk of injury (as muscle must work at an elogated position which they are not accustomed to). There is so evidence to say an ice bath after exercise (or very cold shower) reducing post muscle soreness which you will probablly have. Finally, make sure you have good running technique and a lot of people dont.............


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> the paul mckenna book should be good mate,my GF`s mum went to one of his seminars and has had nothing but postive results since and i caught something on tv the other day where i heard one of his seminars..sounded really good basic advice...reinforced by all his subliminal shennanigans no doubt!


hello m8

i think a lot of us get locked into the bodybuilding mentality and we dont realy bother with anything that isnt bodybuilding related .

and lets face it you cant get much further from a bodybuilder than paul mckenna, i think we could all benifit from thinking outside the box at times

fb


----------



## The Bar Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

CanadaBiggerUK said:


> Make sure you have a good pair of sneakers if you are starting up. One thing I see is people starting jogging with crap sneaks. As a rule of thumb, if the sneakers are over a year and well used, they are not good (even 6 mo). Even if they look good they loose shock absorption (about your joint comment above). Do not stretch before hand as this is now not recommended and can increase risk of injury (as muscle must work at an elogated position which they are not accustomed to). There is so evidence to say an ice bath after exercise (or very cold shower) reducing post muscle soreness which you will probablly have. Finally, make sure you have good running technique and a lot of people dont.............


Sorry if this is an obvious question but what the hell are sneakers??


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Trainers dude


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I am Canadian....

Running shoes??? what do you call them?


----------



## The Bar Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

Trainers, running shoes etc


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

When I was a lad they were called pumps, today they are known as trainers, running shoes etc


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Politicians, thats what sneakers are, damn slimey sneaky b******s


----------



## inamorato (Oct 30, 2008)

you need to carry on, and remember its all in the head


----------

